# HRD - field reports



## skaterlac (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello,
This thread is geared mostly to you HRD practitioners...  I thought it would be interested to hear how this art has manifest in your MA journey.  It is an art that should inspire balance (um/yang) and the understanding of polarity and unity rooted in movement.  Any interesting stories how you have used it?  Found insights within?  Have you discovered your Dan jun and how has that impacted your interpretation of your art based on the yum and yang principles?


----------



## Yu Sul Man (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Greg

I would have to say at first when i learned yellow belt (oui hyung pre 90's)yeh hyung I thought it was a soft form I mean come on I was moving in circles and lots of smoothness is in that form heck I even tried doing it slowly. But after years of seeing different interpetations of the form I see that just by moving in circles and trying to be soft doesnt mean you are moving that way your susposed to be. Then I met my current teacher and I started moving as best as I could (taiji way) . So I tried doing yellow belt form with the idea of "there are no hands, and hands do not move on their own" I was pleased with the results. SO before I left the ***. I showed JBL and he told me that it was correct movement and it was more in lines with what his teacher taught him.  

    Perhaps Greg you could explain how DJN JBL and Your Taiji master move. 
   He is currently studying both arts from both men.

 Have a good nite 
   John


----------

